# java fern dying?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

older leaves are going rusty all over and have many holes. Have been doing a lot of reading and it seems it is a common problem with no real answer.
Plant is not producing any plantlets.it is about 6 years old.
Ideas?


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

there dying but i dono what the problem is sorry


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

possibly too much light..
several years ago i got a call from the daughter of one of our club members..her dad had passed away and she needed to sell all of his fish and tanks...i bought most of it.in a back room there was a 30 or so gallon rubbermaid tote partially under a table..in that tub was a bunch of feeder guppies and hundreds upon hundreds of java ferns..the only source of light was a 4 foot shoplight hanging from the ceiling halfway across the room....


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you have it anchored in the gravel or on a piece of wood?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

it is anchored on wood.


----------

